

Is it worth taking a year off of college to work at a start up? - deltapoint
http://www.quora.com/Is-it-worth-taking-a-year-off-of-college-to-work-at-a-startup?

======
niekmaas
I took a year of from Med School to work for a startup. In The Netherlands you
can go to Med School (6 years) straight out of high school. After 3 years I
had the idea it was all going to fast for me and I wasn't 100% sure what I
wanted to do: startup life vs. Med career.

During that year off I learned a lot about running a startup and just as
importantly about myself. When I went back to university I was 3 times as
confident about my abilities and goals.

------
mathgladiator
If you are an autodidact, then yes.

I've been building a company for the past three years, and I have to say that
it has been very educational. There are no grades per se, but whether or not
you eat this month is... well, very motivating.

